
Dev Zines – A list of zines for developers and resources to make your own - GarethX
http://zines.dev
======
GarethX
It's Small Press Day today in the UK and Ireland, so shops, activists and
organisers are coming together to celebrate all things self and
micropublished. It inspired me to put together this collection of development
zines created by some of the smartest zinesters around. Enjoy!

